# Unterschied zwischen 230 , 720 und 920



## Leatherface 3 (23. Juni 2010)

hi,

ich wollte mir im laufe der zeit ein neuen Frame zulegen...
in die auswahl fallen das Lapierre (230,720 oder 920), ein Yeti 303 oder intense 951...
wollte mich über alle räder möglichst gut informieren und informieren lassen um keinen fehlkauft zu tätigen 

so nun zu der frage was sind die wichtigsten unterschiede der drei LP modell?

lg
face


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. Juni 2010)

230 wurde bis ins jahr 2008 gebaut,
der rahmen vom 920 und 720 ist wohl identisch, haben aber andere daempfer.
weis aber nicht, ob du den 720 als rahmen einzeln kaufen kannst, das komplettbike kostet eh so viel wie das 920 rahmenkit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (30. September 2010)

kann sein das das 230 ein zimlich hohes oberrohr hat? im gegensatz zu den neueren modellen?


----------



## juchemanno92 (30. September 2010)

Ja, im direkten Vergleich schon. Insgesamt finde ich die Überstandshöhe beim DH230 jetzt nicht so kritisch. Ich bin 1,85, Rahmenhöhe gab es ja beim 230 nur eine.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Leatherface 3 (4. Oktober 2010)

naja wollte eher ein schön flaches rad...fahre jetzt ein vp-free und möchte ganz gerne ein kurzes,flachen spritziges bike...da hat mich das 230 irgendwie etwas abgeschreckt als ich alle drei modelle mal nebeneinander gestellt habe


----------

